# What are your rats favorite treats?



## Miss Jenna (Jul 8, 2009)

My girls love cheetos (they only get a tiny piece each), honey teddy grahams, yogies (duh, lol!) and appearently raspberries. we have some growing on our back porch and I just picked one for each of the girls and they LOVED them! 

What do your ratties love?


----------



## jarchi (Jul 13, 2009)

We are still trying to figure this out! Our dudes seem more interested in playing than snacking. So far they enjoy fruit loops, cereal snacks for babies, rice with peas and corn, and more peas! Peas seem to be the biggest hit so far.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

My boys LOVE crackers. Whenever they hear anything that sounds even remotely like cracker packaging, they come running for the door of the cage. It seems the new boys are the same way!


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

Penelope's Favorite is watermelon and Athena loves blueberries. I keep the blueberries in my freezer and get them each a berry or two each day.


----------



## notscaredtodance (May 5, 2009)

Carrots, the sticks left over from when I eat fudgecicles, croutons (homemade, ratty safe), popcorn kernels (I like these best too because they take a while to eat and I don't get jealous of them eating my food haha )


They'll eat anything, but those are the things they get especially grabby over.


----------



## chasq123 (Apr 6, 2009)

My rats gobbled up the carrots I gave them. Well, Panda just grabbed all she could from the bowl and ran to hide them in her secret hidey hole (which is actually the corner of the cage, underneath a thin layer of bedding, sorry secrets out Panda! XD) They absolutely adored the cheese I gave them yesterday! I only gave them only a little chedder chunk, but man did they love it!


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine go nuts over sugar free popsicles (they only get a couple licks each) and toast, but they're also quite fond of strawberries and little licks of peanut butter (just a tiny bit smeared on our fingertips, so that they don't choke). Dramamine doesn't care what it is as long as he can eat it. He's our fat face rattie.


----------



## JadeAmber (Jul 30, 2007)

My boys absolutly love carrots, cantalope, turkey, and bread. Though one stole a strawberry from a fruit salad at a picnic...stole it, stashed it, and then didn't eat it...go figure


----------

